# Budget Music player



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2015)

regarding a Budget Music player

is Fiio X1 the best player under 8000? requirement is listening music - Mp3, flac etc. how is quality & service? it will be used in Lucknow. or is it better to increase budget and get X3?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

If you can increase your budget get X3.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2015)

thanks for the reply. its for someone else and the fellow is caught between getting a good smartphone or budget smartphone and PMP. 
any special qualities of X3?


----------



## Mr.V (Jul 1, 2015)

Well,  a good smartphone wont give enough puch as a dedicated music player would.
I have the Fiio X1, and i am personally very happy with the product. It supplies awesome sound quality, the difference is very evident....Throw in an amplifier, and it will be the perfect audio set if you own very good headphones)

If possible, do increase the budget and buy the Fiio X3II. It is better than X1 in terms of sound quality and output power, though not much


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 4, 2015)

thanks a lot for the help. will pass on the feedback.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> thanks a lot for the help. will pass on the feedback.



This could be your best bet too @ 4000 INR.

XDuoo X2

Quite neutral than Fiio X1 but Fiio X3 V2 will be gr8 if he can spend more. In fact I was going to get it but few Audiophile from different forums told me it would not be upgraqde to my Nationite N2 so backed off.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> This could be your best bet too @ 4000 INR.
> 
> XDuoo X2
> 
> Quite neutral than Fiio X1 but Fiio X3 V2 will be gr8 if he can spend more. In fact I was going to get it but few Audiophile from different forums told me it would not be upgraqde to my Nationite N2 so backed off.



thanks mate. will ask to check. and that is only Rs. 3244.27. btw that comes without any headphone. right?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

yes no headphone & no internal memory. you will have to use micro SD cards upto 32 GB.

BTW Taxes & shipping extra as per region. Try to add in the cart & then see final price.

Xcellent music player for the price & better to sansa clip or Fuze series for sure.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> yes no headphone & no internal memory. you will have to use micro SD cards upto 32 GB.
> 
> BTW Taxes & shipping extra as per region. Try to add in the cart & then see final price.



thanks a lot for the help and that would mean a good headphone hunt as well. i think fiio too has no internal memory.



sandynator said:


> Xcellent music player for the price & better to sansa clip or Fuze series for sure.



does that mean x1 is still better?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

The X1 is a good player, I like it, but the wheel is flimsy. I have it paired with Astrotec AM-90. I haven't checked it with other IEM's. Quality is excellent for the price.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> thanks a lot for the help and that would mean a good headphone hunt as well. i think fiio too has no internal memory.
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean x1 is still better?


Fiio x1 has warmer sound signature while xduoo x2 is quite neutral.

When you are looking at cheap Chinese player none of them are bug free. Most hit area is ui, sometimes unresponsive firmware or buttons, minor hiss when the player is on stand by.

Fiio x1 has good ui, stable firmware & quite responsive buttons compared to x2. 
You won't go wrong with x2 & with hifinage giving warranty support you should be rest assured.

If I was in your position then would have taken xduoo x2 & some good iem like havi b3 pro1 to pair with, the best combo audiophiles suggesting on head-fi.

My nationite n2 is buggy too but when I pair it with my samson sr850 its complete musical bliss for me.
My sansa fuze version 2 is not so engaging.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

Responsive UI does matter. I had a horrible experience with the Fuze+ . In X1 there is a delay in updating the UI for flac files. songs skip immediately, but the info loads a few ms later, this can be irritating some time.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 9, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Fiio x1 has warmer sound signature while xduoo x2 is quite neutral.
> 
> When you are looking at cheap Chinese player none of them are bug free. Most hit area is ui, sometimes unresponsive firmware or buttons, minor hiss when the player is on stand by.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for the info bro. will surely pass it on. i myself am tempted to buy and even checked. Havi though needs to be imported / bought from some international site. as soon as possible, i will buy one myself. thanks once again bro.



RCuber said:


> Responsive UI does matter. I had a horrible experience with the Fuze+ . In X1 there is a delay in updating the UI for flac files. songs skip immediately, but the info loads a few ms later, this can be irritating some time.



thanks for the info.


----------

